# Tuross - 16-18 Nov



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Will be at the caravan park on Tuross Lake 16-18 Nov. Picking up SWMBO Outback in Batemans Bay and giving it a wet. Look for the bright orange outback.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXxwjs0AAArXgAAQQAMEAhgAP+ffICAASGqZNpGZEaek0aeoY8jQ0JkxGaT1NXJVb+wDCRWIsncnoj98VjAYmIt2DReZbNNbBx+PSCXH7bknx0CgVHLgYRe30uWEptAx/F3JFOFCQfHCOzQ=


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Ill be down there but ill be moving into my new house so if i can manage to get out for a fish in between ill be keen for sure.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Also a possibility for this one, will confirm closer to the date.


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Tuross lake Caravan park is booked out - we are going to Conjola entrance Caravan Park instead - if anyone gets up that way we will be fishing

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I love lake Conjola, it's full of enormous whiting that are near impossible to catch  And there are all the usual suspects - bream, flatties, luderick etc. But it's also full of Caulerpa taxifolia :x

Not sure if you have fished it before Dave, but the entrance is very tidal - if you are launching near the caravan park, try and plan your launch to coincide with an incoming tide, so the tide will take you towards the main body of the lake. If you plan it well you can fish around the the steps for a few hours then ride the outgoing tide back towards the entrance :wink: If you're keen to fish land based too, the surf beach (right near where the lake empties to the sea) is great at night, some big tailor and bream there.


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Dave have you tried this place?

http://turossbeachholidaypark.com.au/accommodation.php

Will be camping here saturday night so might see you round sunday morny if you are fishing near the mouth of the lake

Cheers


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi Pescado

Was looking for a place where my son and his family could camp nearby, and we had easy access to the water for the grandkids so they could yak while we were not fishing.

Cheers

Dave


----------

